# H: paypal W: Dark Angels Ravenwing, White Scars



## andrea.82 (May 3, 2012)

Hello! I'd like to build a white scars + ravenwing army!
I'll buy only painted models (but I don't need golden demon level paint), because I have no time to paint them  

White Scars 
1 Kor'sarro Khan on bike 
18 Bikes 

Dark Angels Ravenwing 
1 Sammael 
1 Ravenwing Command Squad 
6 Ravenwing Bike 
6 Ravenwing Black Knights 
1 Ravenwing Darkshroud
1 Land Speeder Vengeance 

thanks for looking!


----------

